# DIY bearings



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

How do you guys repack your bearings? Ive looked online and many seem to just use grease. While alan tani uses corrosion x. although corrosion x is really thin, it makes me feel doubtful cause the possibility of just seeping out the bearing.

Should i just go with my marine grease? Or use the corrosion x and smear some grease on the outside to keep the oil in?

Or are the seals really that tight? 

thanks


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bearings in a casting reel? Grease in a reel bearing slows it down too much & may gum up the works if it gets hard, and it will stiffen up in colder temps. 
I use Hot Sauce or Reel Butter oil, and just a drop per bearing. You don't need more than that. Too much & it will run out & get all over the inside & possibly on the drag washers, where you don't want it. Most reels from the factory have too much grease & oil in them. 

Grease is fine on gears, and you only want a coating, any more is excess. Light oil on bearings & only a drop. You want a thin coating, not submerging it!

BTW, some folks don't like the Hot Sauce because it turns everything red. Since I've been using it on some reels, I keep using it on those reels, but have switched to the Reel Butter on other reels. I've never had any problems with either, but I also don't do any long distance casting. 

Wheel bearings on a trailer are a different matter!


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

For me:

Gears = grease and Bearings = oil (thin synthetic).


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

some guys soak the bearings in acetone or lighter fluid to clean out the grease, then oil them, alan even removes the shields, then uses oil. I use TSI 321 in my reel bearings, a light coat of grease everywhere inside where there is metal working to keep down on corrosion.
js


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay i understand. Thanks. I plan on taking the shields off and really cleaning them out. I havent touched my conventional reels yet. Just my spinning reels.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

As stated above,

Soak bearings in lighter fluid for a few hours, shaking around several times. An old 35mm film canister works great for this. Remove and let dry completely on a paper towel. Add 1-2 drops of the oil of your choice ( I like red rocket oil for fishing reels ) to the bearing. With the bearing on its side put a drop on the dust shield, it will soak right in.

I use to take the dust shields off, but after many years and a lot of needle poked fingers I came to the conclusion that it just isn't necessary on a fishing reel. Once you get the dust shield off and the bearing cleaned then getting it back in place requires a level of dexterity and patience that I just no longer posses. My vote is to just leave them in place. If the bearing isn't to your satisfaction after one round in the film canister then repeat as needed.

Tommy


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, ill try it today. Thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

After soaking my bearing in lighter fluid; I put them on a shaft and use compressed air to remove all reminisce of grease and grime.


The small container the test strips for blood glucose testing work great for soaking bearings.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I remove the shields on all my bearings and put 3 drops of Boca Bearings high speed oil. I use rocket fuel but mostly for the levelwind gears on my conventional (6500 CS Mag)/freshwater bait casting reels (Shimano Chronarch 50E/200E7, and Curado 300 EJs).

Sandcrab


----------

